# Schaltschrank für Amerika



## MFe (19 August 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

vielleicht hat von euch schon mal jemand Erfahrungen gemacht mit einem Schaltschrank für Amerika.
Welche Netzspannung hat die Industrie in Amerika (laut Angabe 460V)!? Ist die Spannung für die Steckdosen im Schaltschrank dann auf 110 V zu transformieren?
Danke im voraus 
Martin


----------



## ralfm (19 August 2004)

Hallo Martin, da bist Du ja wieder  

Als ich noch selbst geschraubt habe, wurden öfters Maschinen nach USA verkauft. Dabei kam es immer vor, daß wir unseren Trafobauer voll ausgereizt haben. Dort kam so ziemlich Alles zwischen 420 und 480V vor. Die Servicesteckdosen dann 110V.
Irgendwo müßte ich noch einen Planungsleitfaden für USA haben
Schau vielleicht mal hier:

http://www.biagmbh.com/cgi-local/reloc/reloc.cgi?goto=katalog/pdfs/09/0971.HTM


Grüße
Ralf


----------



## MFe (20 August 2004)

Hallo Ralf,

vielen Dank für deine schnelle Hilfe, ich sehe schon da gibts viel zu beachten, gerade auch mit den 110V. Naja, wir haben zwar keinen eigenen Trafowickler aber wird schon irgendwie.

Danke und Grüße Martin


----------



## Ralf (20 August 2004)

Ich weiß nicht wie es in großen Ami Industrie ist, aber die gewöhnliche Spannung zwischen Mittelleiter und Außenleiter ist 110 V, dann müßte ja die zwischen zwei Phasen (die haben je trotz allen technischen humors auch nen 3 Phasen Netz) um Wurzel(3) etwa 1,73 höher sein, also etwa 190V

Gruß

Ralf

P.S. Mach Dir lieber gedanken ums Zeichnen, von links nach rechts, und mit der bekloppten KOP Symbolik, BMKs merkwürdig, Adern durchlaufend nummeriert (kotz)


----------



## Kurt (20 August 2004)

Ergänzung zu:
> P.S. Mach Dir lieber gedanken ........
und zwar, ob dein Schränkchen eine UL-Abnahme braucht oder nach UL sein muss.
Da muss sogar die Aderendhülse UL sein - somst gibt es keine Abnahme...

Kurt


----------



## Oberchefe (21 August 2004)

> und mit der bekloppten KOP Symbolik


Ansichtssache, wenn Du eine Software mit vernünftigem Kontaktplan hast, ist es genauso leicht wenn nicht noch leichter zu kapieren (das was Siemens beispielsweise bei der LOGO! als Kontaktplan bezeichnet, halte ich ehrlich gesagt für eine Frechheit!)



> BMKs merkwürdig, Adern durchlaufend nummeriert (kotz)


erleichetert die Fehlersuche aber ungemein, wenn Du in einer Box oder in einem Schaltschrank eine Klemme hast, weißt Du genau, welcher Draht in welche Richtung geht ohne nachzupfen zu müssen.


----------



## Oberchefe (21 August 2004)

ach ja, der letzte Schrank für die USA hatte 110 Volt für Leistungsschütze, 460 Volt für die Servoantriebe (3 phasig)und natürlich die obligatorischen Gould-Sicherungen. Maschinen für international tätige Konzerne sind schon mal so konstruiert, daß sowohl der TÜV als auch CSA und UL ok sind. Bei kleineren Maschinen werden dann schon mal Spartrafos eingesetzt, um mit Eingangsspannungen zwischen 350V und 550V auf Ausgangsspannungen von 400-460 Volt zu kommen.


----------



## Ralf (21 August 2004)

:?: 
Nunja, die Symbolik ist evtl. auch nur Geschmacksfrage...
Wer erklärt mir aber wie ich bei einer 110V (120V ?) Versorgung ohne irgendwelche Trafos auf 400V komme 110 x Wurzel(3) sind nunmal 190 ...

Gruß

Ralf

Im Moeller Handbuch steht einiges zu Vorschriften, Zeichnerrei etc. drin
http://www.moeller.net/binary/schabu/SB0901D.pdf


----------



## Oberchefe (21 August 2004)

> Wer erklärt mir aber wie ich bei einer 110V (120V ?) Versorgung ohne irgendwelche Trafos auf 400V komme



Wer sagt denn, daß die keinen Trafo brauchen?[/code]


----------



## Znarf (21 August 2004)

Hallo, Freunde der elektrotechnischen Zunft

In der USA war es bei unseren Anlagen immer so, dass der Betrieb 3 Phasen mit 460V/60Hz ohne Nulleiter zu Verfügung gestellt hat. D.h. das Mann für die 110V einen eigenen Trafo braucht. Die USA vertreibt wohl zwei unterschiedliche Netze (3~ 460V, 1~ 110V). Warum einfach, wenn es auch umständlich geht.

Einen schönen Tag noch

Znarf


----------



## Ralf (21 August 2004)

Frei nach Asterix


> Die spinnen, die Amis


 :lol: 
Gruß
Ralf


----------



## Anonymous (22 Oktober 2004)

Hallo,

ich kann nur das Erfahrung sagen das es in Amerika sehr schwierig ist mit den Spannungen. Es gibt einmal 110V, dann gibt es 270V bei Null gegen Phase und dann gibt es die 460V oder 480V Phase gehen Phase. Die Spannungen sind von Bundesstaat zu Bundesstaat unter schiedlich.
Im Bundesstaat CT habe ich über 500V gemessen. Bei Maschinen mit Regler kommt es durch die Schwankungen oft zu Störungen. Da die Stromnetze auch sehr stark schwanken empfehle ich eine Trafo vor die ganze Maschine zumachen, so haben wir es gemacht. Das hat zwei Vorteile man kann die Maschine hier Test und hat keine Probleme mit den Spannungen.
Desweiteren muß die Maschine mindestens CE-Kennzeichung besitzen.
Sonst kann es passieren das sie nicht durch den Zoll oder besser gesagt nicht inbetrieb genommen werden kann.

Gruß Hugo-Soft


----------



## Limbo (24 Oktober 2004)

Hoffentlich hast Du rechtzeitig die Kabel nach CSA-Norm bestellt, die bekommst Du nicht ab Lager. Die Amis haben zwar fast unsere Querschnitte in der Norm, aber erheblich dickere Isolierung. Dafür ziehen sie die Kabel dann mit dem Traktor ein.

Klär vorher genau ab, was Du als Ausländer in USA selbst montieren darfst, und für welche Arbeiten es ein Ami sein muß. Fürst Du unerlaubte Arbeiten aus, legt die US-Gewerkschaft den Bau still, oder Du zahlst eine unverschämt hohe Summe in die Streikkasse ein.

Limbo


----------



## Heinz (2 November 2004)

Hallo,
arbeiten in USA nur mit Greencard, meisses Wissen nach nur für Personen, deren Firmen eine Niederlassung in USA vorweisen können.

Ansonsten nur Supervisior, d.h. nur sagen was und wie die anderen es zu tun haben. 

Schaltplan nach US-Norm. Kabel nach US-Norm usw.

Brandschutz ist in den USA ein großes Thema


----------

